
Uber pressures regulators by mobilizing riders and hiring vast lobbying network - eli
http://m.washingtonpost.com/politics/uber-pressures-regulators-by-mobilizing-riders-and-hiring-vast-lobbying-network/2014/12/13/3f4395c6-7f2a-11e4-9f38-95a187e4c1f7_story.html?tid=HP_more
======
rayiner
This story shows some of the subtly of lobbying that I think people fail to
appreciate. Lobbying isn't about spending money for votes. It's about making
sure lawmakers understand your narrative. Ultimately, lawmakers have to defend
their positions against their opponents. How do they do that unless someone
explains why a particular position is a good one? Take surge pricing for
example. People react negatively to it, but it has support from economists.
Lawmakers don't know this innately. Lobbyists tell them, give them the ammo
they need to come out in support of a position consistent with their ideology.

Uber has powerful narrative that resonates with politicians: new technology
obsoleting outdated regulations. In the past 25 years, that's been a powerful
narrative both for republicans and moderate/conservative democrats (like those
in Virginia). The counter narrative: consumer protections, equal access, are
weaker in the current political climate, especially somewhere like Virginia.

I think Uber is a great contrast to the relative lack of traction net
neutrality has had among lawmakers. It's an esoteric point, not easily
understandable like better taxi service. And it cuts against the trend of
deregulation. So despite there being a lot more money behind net neutrality,
it's been a harder sell.

~~~
blfr
The main difference between Uber's narrative and Net Neutrality is that Uber
is solving existing problems here and now whereas Net Neutrality is largely
meant to protect the status quo from potential assault in the future.

This makes Uber's narrative more compelling: it's urgent. And, at least in
some ways, their solution is superior to those "outdated regulations."

~~~
digi_owl
Has anyone stopped to ask why to regulations exist?

------
systemdturd
Yesterday, I hailed a cab in the street. The driver professionally made his
way cross town avoiding the hotspots. The meter showed the fair price, and not
one being adjusted on supply and demand, I paid in cash, and the anonymous
journey was not logged. It was fucking awesome. And it was everything Uber is
not. So yeah, fuck Uber.

~~~
icebraining
_the anonymous journey was not logged_

Of course it was. For NYC, it's even publicly downloadable, ride by ride:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7896537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7896537)

~~~
Xylakant
Paid in cash, not attached the a name.

~~~
joshu
Still not anonymous.

------
known
Can you sell your company shares in eBay?

